# Home Hook Up For Dumping



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a septic system at home, and I would like some advice, and guidance on how I can hook up to dump. This would only be on occasion and I wanted to know if anyone has done this and how to do this.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Find your lid, dig it up and go to your local concrete cast company and get a replacement with a PVC threads poured in it with a cap. You could put it on with an extension piece, bury the new lid, cap off the extension and your done as long as you can get to it to dump or buy a flowjet thing and pump it to the cap or into a toilet in the house. It might be easier to pull up to a Flying J truck stop and dump for free, just a though.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

can't give first hand advise but, If it were me I would be very concerned about putting too much "stuff" in too fast. If you have a leach field you could possibly push solids into it. That's not good. JMO


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Good point, my lid is at the rear of the tank and my house pipe comes in just below the lid. Mine even has a concrete 1/2 wall inside. I was told new tanks don't have that anymore. Also if you go into all that for a dump solution it may be a good time to get it pumped out, I do every 5 years per my father who is an Environmental engineer ( designs poop plants ) for the last 35 years.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

If your dumping at home try to be formaldehyde free. James


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Maybe this topic needs to be moved?

Edit: I guess it was.....LOL


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its 40 minutes old, give us a chance. Good catch but send me a pm instead please.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> Its 40 minutes old, give us a chance. Good catch but send me a pm instead please.


LOL, gotcha









C


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

rock hill said:


> I have a septic system at home, and I would like some advice, and guidance on how I can hook up to dump. This would only be on occasion and I wanted to know if anyone has done this and how to do this.


If you have a clean out near the house before the tank, you can adapt it into a dump site for occasional use. As far as over taxing the tank, a washing machine holds 33 to 40 gallons of water and fills twice for one load, so a 70 gallon tank of dirty water shouldn't make that much of a difference. I do agree that you must make sure that what you put down there will not harm the use of the tank. I'm lucky in that I have an old house that use to have a connection from the eves to the sewer, illegal now, that was not capped off. I'm sure there is some law against it somewhere to use it as a dump site, but the town has 2 dump sites for public use. It is really nice to be able to dump at the campsite but then bring the camper home and do a big cleanup at home.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I just finished mine last week. So nice to be able to dump at home when needed.

I try to dump at an outside dump station if possible but one place i go to has no dumps on the way home. So I made my own station for those times.

I have a septic with a 3" cleanout. Cleanout was 150 feet away though from where I park. Dug down, put in a pvc T and branched off with a 1 " pvc pipe that I trenched and goes to my RV pad. Since its slightly uphill I went with 1" pipe and knew I would be using a macerator pump to pump it. Brought it to the pad and used a shutoff valve as not to backflo anything. Bought a sanicon pump - the one in the tool box. Plugs right into the 1" push on end I put in. I also trenched a 3/4" water line going to my pad (cpvc) and now have a filling and flushing station also to help flush the black tank and fill the fresh tank.

Used it last week for the first time. Worked so very nice. I made sure not to put any chemicals in when I know I'm dumping at home.

Now I just have to have power at my pad (next week) and I be all set


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the info and advice. My system a new one it has two tanks, the first one is where everything goes, then when it gets to a certain level,
the liquids go into a second tank, when this reaches a certain level it is pumped to a leach bed. I have a clean out just before the first tank. My thoughts are to just hook onto that. I am only planning on doing this on occasion, and for cleaning out the tanks. All my chems are form. free already too, so I think I should be good to go!


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

rock hill said:


> Thanks for all the info and advice. My system a new one it has two tanks, the first one is where everything goes, then when it gets to a certain level,
> the liquids go into a second tank, when this reaches a certain level it is pumped to a leach bed. I have a clean out just before the first tank. My thoughts are to just hook onto that. I am only planning on doing this on occasion, and for cleaning out the tanks. All my chems are form. free already too, so I think I should be good to go!


I have two tanks also. Had to go to a mound system for the leach field.

Just had to redo my septic and install a 100% new system last year. Should last me the next 40 years according to the engineers.

Didn't they put a 3' cleanout pipe anywhere?

I had the two lids, one for each tank, a breather pipe and then electric and tank alarm pipe. But then i also had the cleanout pipe that i Teed into.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

forceten said:


> Thanks for all the info and advice. My system a new one it has two tanks, the first one is where everything goes, then when it gets to a certain level,
> the liquids go into a second tank, when this reaches a certain level it is pumped to a leach bed. I have a clean out just before the first tank. My thoughts are to just hook onto that. I am only planning on doing this on occasion, and for cleaning out the tanks. All my chems are form. free already too, so I think I should be good to go!


I have two tanks also. Had to go to a mound system for the leach field.

Just had to redo my septic and install a 100% new system last year. Should last me the next 40 years according to the engineers.

Didn't they put a 3' cleanout pipe anywhere?

I had the two lids, one for each tank, a breather pipe and then electric and tank alarm pipe. But then i also had the cleanout pipe that i Teed into.
[/quote]

sounds like the same system I have, exept I didn't need a mound,







. I have two clean out pipes, one under my deck, right next to the house, and the other near the tank lids, about 30 feet from the house, I think I will use this one.


----------



## BOAT MAN (Apr 7, 2008)

you can make a good septic system for the trailer only useing 4 55 gal plastic drums. dig a hole about 6' deep. 4' wide and long enough to lay the 4 drums on their side ene to end. put about 2' of #57 gravel in the bottom. drill about 6 rows of 1" holes on the sides of all the drums. place the drums on top of the gravel with the holes facing down. tie all four drums together at the upper portion of them with 4" pvc pipe. run the 4" inlet pipe into the top of the first drum. fill the hole with more gravel until you get almost to the top of the drums. put a layer of landscape fabric on top of the drums and gravel. finish filling the hole with dirt and put grass on top.

I have dumped all three of my 40 gal tanks one right behind the other with no problem. I have had this system installed for over a year and at times have dumped three week-ends in the same month with no back up.


----------

